

Jumping in Video Games (2012) - wtetzner
http://www.terminally-incoherent.com/blog/2012/04/06/jumping-in-video-games/

======
kamimeow
About QSDZ keys for moving, the main part of the games (flash & co) still does
not take care of other non qwerty keyboard, that's a lame in 2014 !

